# This is what they look like!



## Gottafish! (Jan 30, 2009)

These (3) wild hogs were part of a group of (5) that ran right through the Village of Mullet on Mullet lake yesterday afternoon. They were shot dead right on the beach!
The DNR and Sheriff's Dept. both responded. No one in any trouble from the shootings........the response was around the wild hogs even being there. The other (2) escaped.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

I heard these were part of a group that escaped from Renegade Ranch in Cheboygan County. The ranch got visited/raided by the DNR near the end of April about their existing pigs. What I heard 3 were killed 1 was captured so the other porker must still be on the loose. Anyone else know about the pigs making a break for it?


----------

